# St. Joe Outing May 31



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

In case anyone else is interested in joining us, a few members from the site will be getting together to fish from St Joe Saturday, May 31. Afterwards we are planning to grill some food and have a post trip get together at Riverview Park. The fishing has been good and there a few options available for guys coming in from out of town. Come for the fishing or the get together and hope to see you there.

Tim


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hmmmm....

Let me think.... might have to twist my arm to make this one! 

OK... OK... Uncle... Uncle!!!!! 

Hey Steinski.... need a ride?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Count me in for a crew member Don. Thanks for the offer.

Tim


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Oh yeah I remember....I HAVE TO GO FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in either with a boat or as a crew member, depends how many people we get without a boat ride. This will be a great gathering!

ben


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I do NOT have a boat to go on Lake Michigan, so if anyone has room I would be abliged(sp). 

I would like to make this outing.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Tim I've been drooling over the thought of digging into some of that salsa you make. I think I'll bring a personal bag of chips.

For those interested I run a 17ft Deep V Tracker. Already made an offer to ride to Hunter333 but if he backs out I'll need a passenger. 

Sorta in the same thought as SS. However the numbers go I wouldn't mind being a captain or a mate. Now if mother nature would give us a break for a while.....

Tom


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I have room for 3 people on my boat. SalmonSlayer and 
Buckmaster you can fish with me if you want? Let me know if you guys would like a ride.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i think i could use a trip like this.  if my boat is down i will need a ride. fri, sat, sun. lets go fishin!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Steelhead!! Thanks a ton, I would love it. I will bring some eats and drinks. Also a little gas fund!! 

I will PM you about times and all that good stuff. I will be looking forward to it.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Okay fellas, this really miffs me! I KNEW something was up that day. I cannot make the morning trips. I will be at the grill-out at Riverview though. I promised a LONG time ago to take some high schoolers to play paintball in the morning. Stupid me forgot to write it down in my palm pilot so of course I looked and it was open.  I'm really dissappointed in myself at this one. 

Troy, thanks a million for the offer, but I'm going to have to give it to another member. Whomever takes it, you are one lucky buck to get to fish with mich buckmaster and STEELHEAD. A great couple o guys! 

Is anyone planning on an afternoon/evening trip??? after the grill and social times? If not, I'll still be on the water...by meself.

ben


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Ben, how many high schoolers'? Do they like salmon fishing? One day license is only $4 or $7. 

Sorry you aren't fishing, but not as sorry as you are.

I picked up an 11" Hotspot last night that should do the trick.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

All these people buying those 11" Coyote or Hotspot flashers.... I wonder what brought that on? 

By the way... as some nice little fun side action. I propose that all boats that attend the outing... throw in 5 bones for a big fish pot... winner take all. 

What do ya think?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Talk is just that. Seeing is BELIEVING.

Don, maybe it's time you get one too...


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

5 of em per team and probably only half of em like fishing and only half of those have EVER been fishing. It is my goal to get some of them out of my boat this summer, so there's hope for them yet. It'd be pretty crummy of me to back out of this now. 

Tim, you better catch something BIG on that flasher! You know what to run behind it and where to put it! 

Don, that's a good idea...a big fish contest...too bad I won't be there to take your $!!!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hmmmm....

By the way.... where is Capt. Squeezie on this one? 

Tim... you might want to shoot him over a PM and let him know this thread is here.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I just did that...he's really quiet these days!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

If anyone needs another crewmember let me know.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hello gang.I have been quiet lately! Bout time!
I would love to make this outing!.......But I will be at lake erie for thurs-sun of that weekend! I sure would love to meet some of our MS members who are fishing over there though! I will be staying at a monroe motel for the few days I am there, If anyone else will be there that weekend, PM me and let me know!


I will miss the Joe outting, sorry, and thanks for thinking of me guys.I will be fishing a tourney with "steelhead" this sat though! I will make sure that the "wave dancer" is in her usual fishcatching mode!


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I will be there that weekend running a morning trip sat. and sun. I would love to hook up for a little chow in the pm. What can I bring to help out ? We should see if we can get some of those east siders to come over too. Shoe, Clay, Split, Getaway ? Maybe slip out in my scow for an evening drink/bite.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Cool Dave, look forward to seeing you out there. I don't know what I'm bringing yet and so far only 3-4 boats coming? Maybe we should make a list so we don't all bring smoked salmon. 

Sounds like I should make some salsa, huh Tom? Good tomatos may be hard to come by, but I'll come up with something. I'll also grab a side like potato salad or beans.

Sorry you can't make it Dan. I'm sure you will have fun on the other side too though. Good luck fishing this weekend and next.

Ralf and Ray will be trouting through next month I'd say. Ray might come along last minute if a trip falls through for him. 

Brian, PM STEELHEAD or TGAfish for a spot if you have not done so.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Hello all!! Have been in contact with tgafish and am hopefully going to be make it to another fishing outing  Hopefully the weather and fish will cooperate!! Look forward to seeing you all if all works out!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'll be makin the cookout and be packin 2 lbs of venison burger ready for burgers, and 6 venison brats for the grills! I believe they are charcoal grills at the park. Does anyone got charcoal? All I use is propane at my house. 

What time are we planning to meet up at Riverview? I'll try to get there early...for those who limit out and get done early from fishing! DON  

Dan, WHAT??? you're missing out on our st joe outing?!! Oh man, you BETTER catch a ton of walleye over on the erie!! We'll miss ya.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

It is our BC steelheaders annual walleye tourney there. We have been having them every spring for the last 10 yrs. Too much fun to miss, and it will be the maiden voyage of the Genuine raft II! . I will be thinkin about you guys catching some "fighting " fish!


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Good luck with your outing, guys. I'm afraid I won't be able to make this one, but I'm planning on being in Manistee on Labor weekend.

Ken


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Count me in, however I am boatless, does anybody have room for one more, what time and where are we meeting.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Well looks like only 3 boats so far Mr. Stein. How's about throwing some of that moderator weight around and getting some more suckers ahem I mean boats for me to take money from 

On a more serious note could you post some directions to the launch you guys use and possible head out time in the morning.

Had another thought. If you can come up with a fajita marinade I'll bring the elk loins and we'll have some serious fajita's with your salsa.

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Steelhead, pm'ed you....count me in. Just need to know what time and where.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

If you guys want to we could use channel 69 on the VHF to talk on. I will be running trips all weekend in the morning so maybe I can help out in getting you on some fish. I know where they were this last weekend but by this next weekend who knows ?


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm in if Don's buddy Mike isnt fishin'...


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Well...

I don't know about everyone else... but I am going to be at the DNR Launch across from Tackle Haven sometime 'bout 5:20 - 5:30am.

Hear that Mr. Fishski? 

Art... I will let you know at the latest... Thursday evening... and maybe even before that.

fishctchr.... I will also keep in close contact with my sources down in St. Joe to find out where those wrascles are hanging out at... channel 69 sounds good. Maybe even Captain Mike Boyd of Coldwater Charters can give us a tip or two where the "good" water is... and possibly join us afterward for some good eats!!

Should be a good time.... 

Now... all we have to do is ... do a little praying to the "weather Gods"


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sounds good everyone. I'll be there at the DNR launch by 5 am with bells on. Don't worry, the weather will be fine. 

Tom, I have a tequilla, chili, lime marinade I used last time I can bring. Cut the loins into strips in a zip lok bag and I'll bring shells, lime, chilis, peppers/onions, cheese, and salsa. I'll bring my tabletop gas grill to cook the strips, veggies, and warm the tortilla shells. MMmmmm good.

Can anyone grab some chips for the salsa, propane cylinder (small one), tequilla, plates, silverware.

Sounds like the fishing is still good. Maybe some other boats will join in if the weather cooperates. C'mon weekend.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey Don- 

you gonna come to the cookout? If so, bring that wire, and I'll bring the reel and we can spool her up. 

I will bring a small propane bottle Stein (one like for a coleman lantern, right?). I need to use a grill for the venison burgers and brats I'm bringin...if ya got a corner I could use at some point. 

I can't wait!! I'm hungry already!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ummmm.... 

This early out... not looking too good... but it is still early though... let's keep our fingers crossed.



> >>>FRIDAY...SOUTH 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO 25 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF AFTERNOON SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES BUILDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET.
> 
> >>>FRIDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS VEERING NORTHWEST AND INCREASING TO 30 KNOTS BY MORNING. CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS EARLY. WAVES BUILDING TO 6 TO 8 FEET.
> 
> >>>SATURDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS. WAVES 6 TO 8 FEET.


Hmmmm... bluegill fishing anyone?


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I am ready for the weekend only after 1 day back to work. 
I am going to Chicago for work Wedsnday night until Friday night. The guys that are fishing with me need to PM me for my cell phone number so we can get everything set up. I would like to leave the dock at 5:00-5:15 in the morning.

Troy


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hey Troy, glad to hear you are still going, I was wondering how it all panned out after we left. Must all be good. I hope you all have a good weekend, the west and N.west wind will be good for me, but not you guys. 
I heard there are huge amounts of fish out 225-260 FOW. Mixed bag all in the top 40 ft.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Looks like I'm in, fishing with STEELHEAD. Now if the weather would just cooperate.

I have a little propane grill I can bring.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

The gills are bedding down here inland, so that's always an option too! That being said, I do hope it lays down for y'all in the am and maybe by afternoon it will be calm...Here's to crossed fingers!

Brian S that little grill would be welcome...you need a small tank too? I will bring two small cylinders...extra is always better!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a few tanks so don't go out and buy any. Heck, if you're bringing brats and burgers the least I can do is bring a fully functional grill .


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Worst case I can bring my 14' boat down to make more room for gill fishing. What lakes are good near there? A nice mess of gills would make my day too. We can still plan to hook up for lunch at riverview. Any suggestions for a time to meet? 1:00 or later will work for me. I'm in for any adventure we can come up with.

Anyone have directions to riverview park?


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

If we hit the big lake... you ride with me... if we go inland... I will ride with you!! How's that for a deal?

Not to throw water on the fire... but forecast not changing any... if anything... getting worse:



> >>>>FRIDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS VEERING NORTHWEST AND INCREASING TO 30 KNOTS. CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS EARLY. WAVES INCREASING TO 6 TO 8 FEET.
> >>>>SATURDAY...NORTH WINDS TO 30 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 25 KNOTS SATURDAY NIGHT. WAVES 6 TO 9 FEET.


Time to load up on the bluegill bait it looks like!!!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Well fellas, I am unable to make it to this outing. However I will be thinking about you boys and the weather. Hope all works out good. Just so you know, the St Joe river is a very good walleye fishery. Don't overlook it. You will be right there at riverview park. they have a boat launch and much room for bank fishing. The down stream half of the park is a very good spot for walleye due to the clam bed in that section. Another area is where I94 crosses the river just up stream. Another is around the golf course and hospital just down stream. Ok, I can't give anymore locations or I will have to kill you all!

This is an option that can be good if you are not able to get on the lake.

Good Luck and don't eat too much!

Rick


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Catfish said way too much already! 
I was gonna mention the excellent walleye fishin there, but not give away all them killer spots!
It is a very good option, except if its a north or nw wind, the golf course could be a bitt choppy and the drift will be nonexsistant.

All I ever use is 1/4 oz jigs with fuzzy grub body and a piece of crawler, or a #6 single hook with a slitshot about a ft or two above it, just drift with the current and tick bottom with the rig.
The cats, sheeps and smallies will also give you lots to do! Good luck guys, I am glad to be heading east this weekend, try not to hate me cause I'm beautiful!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey, I am definately not ready for 6 to 8 feet waves. Man I jsut might PUKE!!!!!!HAHA, havent dont that since last time I drank, which was a LONG time ago. 

Hey if its bad waves and all I will get my boat ready for three guys counting me. I would much rather do that than be sea sick. Lets count on that if the report stays the same. 

I will call Steelhead tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Walleye fishing sounds like a plan to me. Who knows, maybe there's a rouge steelie around somewheres too. I have 2 dozen crawlers chillin' in the fridge, and maybe we can plan on meeting a little later in the am if the blow really is that bad.

Thanks for the input Rick. Wish you could make it.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I got a pm from Erik regarding some "HOT" information on the st joe river. From the wording of his message, he sent it out to some others too. If the weather keeps up this anger, you'll be on the river for sure! If you would like to know what he said, pm me.

I will strive to be at Riverview at 1pm...As you come down the hill into the park, go all the way back to the boat launch. There is a picnic area there we can use. If nobody else has taken it over, I will stake claim to it. Unfortunately the city of st joe charges $125 to reserve the pavilions and buildings...but "what momma don't know won't hurt her"  If we were to reserve the picnic spot, they would charge us $30...or we can take our chances on it being open for free. What are your thoughts on that? If no one says different, I will take the chance.

Look for the Teal colored Ford Exploder Sport with a MS hat on the antenna   ...just don't wear one on your fishing trip cuz you won't catch fish


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I'm out guys.
.SATURDAY...NORTH WINDS TO 30 KNOTS. WAVES 6 TO 9 FEET.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...NORTH WINDS DIMINISHING TO 10 TO 20 KNOTS AND
BACKING NORTHWEST. WAVES SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET

Had a backup option of doing a golf outing here in town so good luck to all on the uncle Walter's and gills.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll be contacting STEELHEAD to confirm, but I can't imagine we'll be out salmon fishing on Sat.

The back-up plan sounds like a good one, but to tell you the truth, I have a 6 hr round-trip drive to get out there and back. For a chance to get out Salmon fishing, I'd drive twice that far, but for walleye, well, I'm an hour from Erie and Lake St. Clair so I'd have a hard time making that drive to the west side when those options are available.

Looks like I'm going to pass on this outing.

Thanks for putting this together STEINFISHSKI, I know you'll all have a good time on the river and at the cook-out.

STEELHEAD, thanks for the invite. When a guy invites strangers to come fish on their boat, thats incredibly cool.

Good luck on Sat guys!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i have to work sat and sun. good thing though. need the money. good luck and i hope the lake lays down quick. be safe.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I'll be around no matter what the weather is doing. It doesn't sound like I'll be running a trip sat though. I might be into fishing the river if anyone has room, but I won't be able to go till after 7 or 7:30 when I send my customers home. Hopefully sun. will be better, I got to make a little money this weekend. Those long runs offshore are killing my pocketbook, but as was previously said the fish have been stacked out there. No matter what I will stop by the launch around 1 to see who shows up. If anyone wants company in the river call me on my cell. (269) 377-1313 or my 2 way is 131*541126*1, see ya there hopefully.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well I just got a PM from my partner DonP and he is out. Unfortunately I'm going to bow out too. Sounds like 40+ mph winds it will be tough anywhere. If anyone is left hanging speak up and we can come up with some kind of plan. We'll try again for next time.

Tim


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well I guess that we will have to try it another time. I think I will still get out and do some bluegill fishing on Saturday AM. I will be going to lakes around my house so I dont have to make that drive either. 

Sorry things didnt work out. If anyone wants to travel by me they can come and try for some gills or crappies. 

Let me know


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Yeah, those forecasted winds will make it hazardous to anyone's health on ANY waters. I am looking forward to another time when weather permits. Plus this will give me time to rebuild the lower unit of my boat and do some much needed maintenance on the trailer bearings!!

How about next weekend? Anyone in for June 7th? I'll start a new thread with a poll for a date for a new St. Joe outing...

stay tuned...


----------

